# Trailer Tires



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Will someone please explain to me why I can't put car tires on my trailer? They seem to be less expensive than ST rated tires, and I really can't see my trailer weighing more than a car. The tires that are on it now are P 205/ 70 R14. Is this not a car tire? As far as I know, the previous owner had no problems with the tires. They didn't mention any problems anyway.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

When I bought my 5th wheel it had car radials on it. I never had a flat and never had a problem. When it came time to replace them the tire dealer tried talking me out of running car tires again. I bought car radials again. I ran them for several years with out a flat or any problems. I bought new tires again about a week ago. They talked me into buying trailer tires this time. Something about stiffer sidewalls...4 ply vs. 6 ply...blah, blah, blah...

To tell you the truth, the only tires I have had problems with have ALWAYS been Carlyle trailer tires. I can't count the number of Carlyles I have blown on the horse trailer. I will NEVER buy another Carlyle.

Good luck!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Trailer tires are generally considered bias ply versus radial or passenger tires. The bias should be stronger, but radials can be used, but should not be used with bias. Just keep a full set that are all the same.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

My understanding is that the radials are designed to 'hug' the road, contours, ruts, grooves and worn out spots, therefore giving better traction. Traction is not what is needed on a trailer. The radials will hug every groove and worn out spot in the road, this will cause unnecessary pulling side to side that you don't need in a trailer. The bias tire will allow you to pull your trailer without it trying to steer you and your vehicle in the wrong direction. I think..... :?


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

the difference between your passenger car radial tire or LT radial and the ST rated tire is the sidewall construction. 

trailer rated tires are built with stiffer sidewalls, in a small tire with low weight this may not even be noticeable to you.

on a trailer that weighs twice what your car tire is rated for this will be very noticeable.

bias tires were thought to be best for trailers back years ago because when a trailer is turned sharply the tires are often not rotating, the tire tread is being slid side to side, the early radials often broke cords and had cap separation, these days that is not as big an issue and you can see that everyday semis are running radial tires on the trailers, even the rear axles where years ago we were only running bias tires.

the main thing to think of when choosing trailer tires is are they rated for the weight and speed I am towing at?

look at a Maxxis tire, a ST tire radial 10 ply load range E is still only rated max speed of 65 mph, as are all trailer tires.
but compare it to a P tire or LT tire and with the same rating and ply and you'll find that the speed rating went up, but the sidewall construction went down, on a light trailer this is not a problem, on a 12,000 pound trailer weaker sidewalls at higher speeds and thus temps are going to be an issue pretty quickly on long hauls.


----------

